# RECRUITMENT ALLOWANCES RESCINDED



## The_Falcon (14 Jun 2012)

Mod feel free to move this to the appropriate spot so it gets as widely seen as possible

CANFORGEN 114/12 CMP 048/12 121601Z JUN 12
RECRUITMENT ALLOWANCES FOR UNDERSTRENGTH MILITARY OCCUPATIONS
UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: A. CANFORGEN 102/11 CMP 050/11 011321Z JUN 11 

B. CDS LETTER DATED 23 MAY 12 

C. CBI 205.525 



THE MANNING FORECASTS INDICATE THAT RECRUITMENT ALLOWANCES WILL NOT BE REQUIRED AS AN INCENTIVE TO ATTRACT APPLICANTS, UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE 


EFFECTIVE 1 JUN 12, THE LIST OF OCCUPATIONS ELIGIBLE FOR A RECRUITMENT ALLOWANCE (REF A) IS RESCINDED. HOWEVER, SIGNED APPLICATIONS, THAT WERE RECEIVED BY A RECRUITING CENTRE, BETWEEN 1 JUN 11 AND 31 MAY 12, WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROCESSED IAW REF C. 


OPI IS MAJ J.L.G. VILLENEUVE, DPPD 3, (613) 995-2071 


SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Jun 2012)

Does recruitment allowances mean like a signing bonus? If not could someone please explain or provide an example?

Thanks!


----------



## Occam (14 Jun 2012)

Yes, a signing bonus.  Bonuses were offered to skilled/semi-skilled applicants in some of the trades.  If you had previous military service to the QL5 level, or had attained journeyman status in some civilian trades, you could have been eligible for the recruitment allowances.  Now that none of the trades are distressed, the allowances have been rescinded.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jun 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Now that none of the trades are distressed, the allowances have been rescinded.



ACISS isn't distressed? MES must have worked!

If you look in the CBI there is a large list of trades/entry plans that are eligible for recruitment allowance. RA covers everything from DEO Medical Officers right down to skilled trades like Occam said.


----------



## Occam (14 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ACISS isn't distressed? MES must have worked!



"Not distressed but slightly understrength and severely hooped" would have been more accurate, but cumbersome.   ;D


----------



## Delaney1986 (16 Jun 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Yes, a signing bonus.  Bonuses were offered to skilled/semi-skilled applicants in some of the trades.  If you had previous military service to the QL5 level, or had attained journeyman status in some civilian trades, you could have been eligible for the recruitment allowances.  Now that none of the trades are distressed, the allowances have been rescinded.



Thanks!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2012)

CBC.ca catches up .... 





> The Department of National Defence is no longer offering signing bonuses to recruits with special skills, a move criticized by a defence expert as being part of federal government cutbacks.
> 
> In a statement to CBC News, a department spokeswoman said recruitment allowances were no longer required because the Canadian Forces had "fulfilled recruitment goals years ahead of schedule."
> 
> ...


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Jul 2012)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised?



Please explain......


----------



## agc (4 Jul 2012)

Why do we need an incentive for people to join, when we can only hire a fraction of the current applicants?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2012)

agc said:
			
		

> Why do we need an incentive for people to join, when we can only hire a fraction of the current applicants?



The answer is : We don't.

That's why it was cancelled.


----------



## agc (4 Jul 2012)

Obviously, I'm with you 100% there, CA.

I don't see it as primarily a cost saving measure like it states in the article, although that's an added bonus.


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Please explain......



Well, I remember back in the good ol' days of High School (2008) when I was doing a cooperative program attaining my Aircraft Maintenance Engineering (read: Aircraft Mechanic) red seal, the CFRC said they (CF) would offer me a "signing bonus for my abilities" and that such Recruitment Allowance was: "X amount, but don't count on it being around too long, especially if Afghanistan comes to an end any time soon."

Anyway, I had forgotten all about it but now the CF is faced with the end of Cbt Ops in the 'ghan and national budget cuts.... It just doesn't surprise me that bonuses being offered for people that aren't applying for said jobs, were rescinded.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> It just doesn't surprise me that bonuses being offered for people that aren't applying for said jobs, were rescinded.



We're essentialy full. This cancelation shouldn't be a surpise to anyone.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Well, I remember back in the good ol' days of High School (2008) when I was doing a cooperative program attaining my Aircraft Maintenance Engineering (read: Aircraft Mechanic) red seal, the CFRC said they (CF) would offer me a "signing bonus for my abilities" and that such Recruitment Allowance was: "X amount, but don't count on it being around too long, especially if Afghanistan comes to an end any time soon."
> 
> Anyway, I had forgotten all about it but now the CF is faced with the end of Cbt Ops in the 'ghan and national budget cuts.... It just doesn't surprise me that bonuses being offered for people that aren't applying for said jobs, were rescinded.



If you have been following the Recruiting forums here, you will find a common trend; most Trades are facing no problems recruiting, and many are now closed as they have too many people applying.  Signing Bonuses were a means in "hard times" to attract people to Trades that were undermanned.  It is only common sense that any Trade stop offering that bonus once they have filled their quotas, and over the years this is exactly what happened.  This is not a recent phenomenon.  Look at how many people are still applying to join the CF and whether or not there are any shortfalls in recruiting and you will find that there is no longer a need to intice people with a bonus to join.  The Trades are not seeing any shortages.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Jul 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> CBC.ca catches up ....



CBC also needs to do better fact checking as the allowances/bonuses for Medical and Legal Officers were not rescinded.  The CANFORGEN was for NCM Trades and Pharm O.


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Jul 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you have been following the Recruiting forums here, you will find a common trend; most Trades are facing no problems recruiting, and many are now closed as they have too many people applying.  Signing Bonuses were a means in "hard times" to attract people to Trades that were undermanned.  It is only common sense that any Trade stop offering that bonus once they have filled their quotas, and over the years this is exactly what happened.  This is not a recent phenomenon.  Look at how many people are still applying to join the CF and whether or not there are any shortfalls in recruiting and you will find that there is no longer a need to intice people with a bonus to join.  The Trades are not seeing any shortages.



I know this, and I completely understand because it's the only sensible thing to do. Stop incentives to new hires, when there's no room for new hires. Which now triggers memories of applying for AVN, AVS tech positions (and eventually Air Structures tech) towards end of my apprenticeship and depending on the season it was either: "Yes, we're hiring for those and there's a bonus if you have skills", "Yes, we're hiring but no bonus for skills", and "No, shop is closed, there's too many techs." (Which in that part surprises me as they're now taking applicants, again, but I guess we have attrition to thank for that) and I digress; I'm not interesting in turning wrenches anymore.


----------

